# Sports equiptment



## Kathrinjapan

Anyone have any suggestions where I could find baseballs and bats etc in Tokyo for my 9year old?
K


----------



## Joppa

Kathrinjapan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions where I could find baseballs and bats etc in Tokyo for my 9year old?
> K


Any sports equipment shop will have them but the biggest choice is in Kanda Jimbocho (near where used book shops are) or Ueno Ameyayokocho and side streets. Or your local Don Quixote will have a small selection at a good price.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Thanks!


----------



## Kathrinjapan

FYI
I found an awesome place in Iidabashi right outside exit C1 turn left. It's called Baseman. Has everything you need. Officially called Baseball Pro Shop Baseman.


----------

